# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد تغییر رشته

## seydi.m250

سلام
من انقد به کامپیوتر علاقه دارم اگه میخوندم میدونم حتما موفق میشدم
ولی سال پیش انتخاب رشته با نظر یه سری ... رفتم فنی(ساختمان) .میخام ببینم میشه تغییر رشته داد یا موقع کنکور دادن یه کنکور دیگه داد رفت کامپیوتر؟؟؟

----------


## Janvaljan

..

----------


## nalisa

سلام بله میتونی فراگیر پیام نور شرکت کنی تغییر رشته ک نمیتونی بدی ولی میتونی فراگیر شرکت کنی حالا یا باید از رشته الانت انصراف بدی یا هر دو رو با هم بخونی ک نمیدونم امکانش هس یا نه

----------


## seydi.m250

ممنون

----------

